# Monster gills through the Ice



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Took my son to a private pond ice fishing yesterday. Pin mins and wax worms did the trick. Heres a couple pics of the monsters. One weighed 2 lbs even on my digi's and was nearly 13' long......


----------



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice Bulls... How many total did ya catch?


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Trying to resize picture sorry im learning


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

ahh resizing picture didnt work. We caught a bunch, only kept about 30 gills smallest was 10 inches. Incredible day fishing, the boy is hooked.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Holy cow! those are the bigest gills I've ever seen.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I remember fishing some ponds and gettin gill like that. One of the things that keep me fishin. Nice man!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lee those pictures dont do those fish justice.. those are huge!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I know freak hate to keep posting pics though lol theyll have to do........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you going to mount one? I wouldnt think twice. To have a couple of them on the wall!!!!!!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Use the medium only selction at the top scroll bar when you add them.
Those sucka's are huge...!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!]

them are the biggest 'gills i have ever seen in this state! you get them near a Nuke plant or what?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Those gills are on steroids! Nice catch. There is a good chance the state record is in that pond.


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

freakofnature13 said:


> Lee those pictures dont do those fish justice.. those are huge!


those are some toads, would be goin on my wall


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

woo those are the biggest gills iv ever seen!


----------



## lwarner_79 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh my god!!! Please, please post bigger pics. I have to know those are real. I hope you have them on a wall. It looks about as big as a bag of chips


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Biggest Gills I have ever seen from Ohio...You do have to put a couple on the wall...JIM.....CL.....


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

WOW! Those are huge. Nice fish!!


----------



## bronzeback (May 6, 2004)

hybrid...........blue x green.............wish i had a pond, thats what i would put in it. those are freaks!!!!!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Jig and everyone else thanks for the congrats. I thought about mounting them, but I want to wait for the boy to get a 2 lb'r his was short by 3 oz's or so. I know they are pigs, but they are common in this pond. Im not sure what kind they are. In my pics they look real dark, but freshly caught the belly's were yellow. See the boys pic. Im sorry about the pics. I'll be hitting the pond nxt weekend and be sure to post some more. Hopefully I can get them up right this was my first post since summer forgot how I was doing it before. 
Try this link to my photo bucket site maybe it will work.
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt357/Diver_Down2112/IMG00100.jpg
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt357/Diver_Down2112/bub20monster20gill1.jpg


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

You are a very lucky guy for such a great catch while your boy is present.
He must be hooked also .


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Diver Down said:


> Took my son to a private pond ice fishing yesterday. Pin mins and wax worms did the trick. Heres a couple pics of the monsters. One weighed 2 lbs even on my digi's and was nearly 13' long......



Heres better pics
http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt357/Diver_Down2112/IMG00100.jpg

http://i627.photobucket.com/albums/tt357/Diver_Down2112/bub20monster20gill1.jpg


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

How about a little help from your friends
Congratulations on the monster bluegill


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!! That sums it up !


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Man those are some good ones for sure!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

wow!!!! man I wouldnt get off my pond if I had those in it...Biggest gills I have seen caught for sure


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey buddy ol pal, remember the buck your son shot in my back yard.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Kind of like flying a kite under water !!!


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

*Holy Crap*...................Nice looking gills


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Mr. Moony said:


> Hey buddy ol pal, remember the buck your son shot in my back yard.


 Moony Ive told you about this pond a 100 times..... I dont think Jr would mind if you tagged along


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

tell jr i been feeding his deer ,lot's of deer.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Can I go! awesome fish guys.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Those are some "GillZillas". Congrats!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Those gills have impressed me more now that the Pic. is corrected...Had to be the time of your life catching them through the ice..All you can say is WOW....JIM....CL....


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Those are the biggest gills I have ever seen HOGS!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Holy crap. I don't know what I would do If I caught those. would they even fit through a 6" hole. Very nice work on the gills


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice Nice.......wish I could go


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Peple some of them are definetly a tight squeeze. Im going to try and venture out again this weekend should have some better pics for you guys.


----------



## RibSplitter (Feb 3, 2010)

Incredible gills man...Great catch.


----------



## Offshore Limits (Dec 23, 2007)

If you want company let me know...trade a walleye day


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

those gills should be near state of Ohio records


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

As far as I know John I was 3 oz's from matching the state record. Freakofnature sent me the weights and I also looked it up as far as I can tell its 2.3 lbs. My biggest weighed 2lbs on digis. Wish I would have had them on the ice, I would have released that 2lb'er


----------

